# Saia-justa



## mamaLidia

es una expresión que veo mucho, cuando leo algo de Brasil y no sé que quiere significar y tambiem quiero preguntar como se hace para escribir, el signo que a veces lleva la a en portugues, por ejemplo en nao, no lo encuentro en el teclado de la computadora y no sé como hacerlo, perdonen mi ignorancia, estoy aprendiendo, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Mama,

Saia justa - Em situação desfavorável e/ou embaraçosa, desconcertante (significado mais usado) / sem possibilidade de ação ou reação; de mãos atadas.


----------



## Amarello

MamaLidia:
¿Cómo te va?  Si trabajas en Word, los signos de este lindo idioma los encuentras en la función Insertar y, luego, Símbolo.
Beijos,
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada por me lembrar Amarello! Acabei me esquecendo. 
Mama, veja nos nossos recursos que ficam no alto da página do fórum.


Especificamente:

*a. Caracteres ASCII *
_http://portuguese.typeit.org/__ - acentuação para português e outras línguas_
_http://dawn.thot.net/cd/3.html -como acentuar em português, francês, espanhol e italiano_


----------



## mamaLidia

mucas gracias, lo de saia-justa me quedó claro, pero no entiendo todavía como colocar ese signo, en la a, bueno seguiré escribiendo en portugues con faltas de ortografía. Obrigada


----------



## tradutora.espanhol

Hola a todos. Por favor, ¿alguien conoce alguna expresión idiomática en español para traducir "saia-justa"? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

mamaLidia said:


> mucas gracias, lo de saia-justa me quedó claro, pero no entiendo todavía como colocar ese signo, en la a, bueno seguiré escribiendo en portugues con faltas de ortografía. Obrigada



Então, gente, alguém se habilita??? Como fica saia-justa em espanhol?


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada a todos que estão orientando sobre a pontuação, mas conforme já foi anunciado, já temos recursos na própria janela de digitação.

Por favor leiam:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1666313


----------



## Virginia87

tradutora.espanhol said:


> Hola a todos. Por favor, ¿alguien conoce alguna expresión idiomática en español para traducir "saia-justa"? Muchas gracias.


 "estar en aprietos" )


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Y más ordinario todavía...  "estar hasta las bolas" jajaja, hay muchas variantes en la misma frase reemplazando "bolas" por un término que no viene al caso, no sería correcto escribirlo 

ã = Lidia, si te sirve, probá como hago yo con el comando: Alt+0227 (Alt lo mantenés presionado al escribir el número, cuando liberás la tecla Alt, como por arte de magia, debería aparecer).




Virginia87 said:


> "estar en aprietos" )


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

A mí me pasa lo mismo; adoro los acentos del português y no puedo colocar ninguno, sólo ëste.


----------



## Tomby

Reina Aspidistra said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo; adoro los acentos del português y no puedo colocar ninguno, sólo ëste.


Están en la parte superior derecha del escritorio.
¡Saludos!

P.S. Grazie, GG!


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

No logro clickear con el cursor; seré yo o mi máquina?


----------



## liviabergonzi

Olá,

Alguém sabe uma tradução para o espanhol para a expressão "saia justa"?

Obrigada!

Livia


----------



## okporip

liviabergonzi said:


> Olá,
> 
> Alguém sabe uma tradução para o espanhol para a expressão "saia justa"?
> 
> Obrigada!
> 
> Livia



Já houve quem sugerisse, num tópico anterior deste fórum, que o significado de "saia justa" em espanhol seria algo como "_estar en aprietos_". Mas acho que como _tradução_, exatamente, é preciso ver se (e de que modo) a ideia se acomoda à frase em que a expressão aparece.


----------



## Mangato

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=293352&highlight=saia+justa

Podría equivaler  a _corsé_ en sentido figurado,  en situación dificultosa


----------



## Hernan5384

No se si ayude pero lo primero que me vino a la mente fue la frase

"camisa de once varas"

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meterse_en_camisa_de_once_varas

Saludos.


----------

